# I need a new receiver



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

iam looking at 3808 , dennon ,pio elite o3 sc o5 , nr 906 onkyo, and any good yamaha like 1800, 3800, i like to match my iq5s to it with 1qc6 and for rears i think def techs any one have any comments please feel free to post them thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

I would have a look at the Onkyo 906. Its got allot going for it including the Reon HQV video upcscailing.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

i like the pio and dennon never seen the onkyo in person cc doesnt have it so i wont know how it sounds yahama had one i like the sound i ahve one ? are my speakers warm nautral sound or bright like klipch i need to look for the rears any suggesting iam looking bp def techs for rear since iam going to put them on the wall


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: i need a new reciver*



jav299 said:


> ...i need to look for the rears any suggesting iam looking bp def techs for rear since iam going to put them on the wall


I read that is best to use the same speakers all around the room, if the iq5s are to big, I probably look for smaller speakers from the same brand and model if possible; combining different brands is okay (specially for surrounds) ...but I prefer to have all speakers from same brand at least :bigsmile:.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

wht about the receiver to drive this speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

The Onkyo would do a great job. I find that Onkyo's are very flat they add little color to the sound. Yamaha's are a bit warm (not that that is a problem) its just what I hear as I have both Onkyo and Yamaha.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

wht about pio elite sc05


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: i need a new reciver*



jav299 said:


> wht about pio elite sc05


I have never owned Pioneer equipment but have heard owners do like them.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

If it were me, I'd look at the Onkyo 805 rather than the 906. I don't think you're going to get that much more with the 906 and you'll save a few benjamins with the 805.

I think anything in the same price range by Denon and Yamaha would do well too. Onkyo does seem to offer the best features for the price right now though.

I don't have anything to back it up, but I've heard that Pioneer has som realibity issues and may be overpriced for what you're getting.

as for the speakers, I think your center is a good choice -- a bookshelf from the same line I think would be even better. As for the surrounds, I really believe that the ideal is to get the same speaker for all the speaker in your system. Barring that, speakers from the same product line is the next best in my opinion. Given that, I'd probably steer away from a DefTech speaker as a general rule. 

But all that is just my opinion.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

i made my decision iam getting a pio elite sc-07 or sc-05


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

i need help to make decesion 3808 , or , yamahaa ,3900 and can my kefs iq5 do with 110 watts or does it need more than tht can someone help me with tht pls thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Either receiver will do fine, 110 watts is plenty of power. Enjoy.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*



jav299 said:


> i made my decision iam getting a pio elite sc-07 or sc-05


Did you make your purchase? Can you give us your impressions?

Doug


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: i need a new reciver*

not yet until receive income


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

so i need to buy expensive receiver tht does 140 watts or 130 watts *7


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

you have any recomendations on 110watts receiver or 130watts 0r 140 watts and i want something tht not going to get so hot like 604 ihad 888 dennon and ijust got warm i heard the yamaha doesnt get hot just warm so if u tell me with ones are just fine without the heat issue thanks p.s iam looking dennon and yamaha and pio elite sc 05 wiith has ice power and it sound incredible more detali but still thinking about it since i also want to buy new tv lcd or plasma .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jav299 said:


> so i need to buy expensive receiver tht does 140 watts or 130 watts *7


I always say the more power the better but any of the receivers you have listed above will do you just fine. How large is your room?


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i like in apartment the whole square footage is 998


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

110 watts is more then enough power. You will never use even that much unless you want to get evicted by your landlord for being to loud.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

jav299 said:


> so i need to buy expensive receiver tht does 140 watts or 130 watts *7


The difference between 130 and 140 watts is imperceptable, both in output and quality of output. There's more to quality than the amount of watts. Also, wattage numbers have become a marketing ploy. The numbers are rarely put in context. For instance, I have an NAD T762 that they rate @80watts, but others would probably rate as 120 watts. I tried a digital amp (Panosonic), rated with half again as much power. The NAD sounds much, much better.

Doug


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

wht about heat issue i dont want something tht get hot so can u guide to right direction pls thanks i liek 3900 yamaha and dennon 3808 or 2809 also looked 354 hd harman kardon i havent seen the 1900 yamaha yet i still need to get my center and my soundrounds i been looking at def tech and kefs ant other u think better for soundrounds klipsch , Mirage and also need new sub mirage or def tech klipsch


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any receiver will get hot if run hard or if you use 4ohm speakers you must give receivers enough room to breathe regardless of what brand. I still highly recommend Onkyo as the receiver of choice, the 805 or the 706 will be good options.
Have you checked out SVSound? they make great speaker packages and some of the best subs available.


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

my kefs have better warranty than the svs and i just need to get a center and soundrounds for center iqc6 or iq2c and for sourrouds kef sat or bookselfs and def tech sat or bookshelfs or mirage sat omni and for sube either cube def or mirage or klipsch wht u think let me know have 8 ohms speakers


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Any receiver will get hot if run hard or if you use 4ohm speakers you must give receivers enough room to breathe regardless of what brand. ...


I definetelly agree 100% with this statement :yes:

I own a Yamaha RXV-2700 (140WPC), I was powering a 7.2 setup and my front speakers were 4ohms ...so, the AVR got hot after watching a movie; then I bought a separate pro-amp to power the front speakers, the AVR still get a little hot but not like before ...just give plenty of ventilation and add a fan to improve it. :bigsmile:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

so then i should get one aleast 130 watts *7 ia thinking yamahaa 3900BL , or 1900BL , dennon 2809 3808 onkyo 806 ,906 and for soundrounds kef sats ot mirage sat and center iq6oc since there no more 6c still dont know def tech sat and sub mirage or def tech any other sub u know thts good clean power and sounding also i thinking of getting lcd sony xbr 7 46 inch or kuro 50inch plasma wht u think or sammy 46 inch led let me know wht u think


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> so then i should get one aleast 130 watts *7 ia thinking yamahaa 3900BL , or 1900BL , dennon 2809 3808 onkyo 806 ,906


You don't have to ...but if the difference between a 110 and 130/140 is not big, Why not???



> and for soundrounds kef sats ot mirage sat and center iq6oc since there no more 6c still dont know def tech sat and sub mirage or def tech any other sub u know thts good clean power and sounding


If you already have KEF I say go with the same brand and model line, but if you prefer DefTech is okay too for the surrounds, just be careful to timbre match the front speakers (L+C+R) .....as far as subs, I read a lot of good things about SVS and HSU, or maybe you can DIY one too :whistling:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok i have iq5 in front getting the iq2c60 , kef ht 3001 soundrounds or def tech pro monitor 1000 on so wht about the tv lcd sony xbr7 , sammy led or plasma panny or kuro


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

iam still thinking with one to get i narrow down to yamaha 1900 or 3900 pio elite 03 or denon 3808ci or 2809 ci i will be using my iq5 and they recommed to run at 130 watts so i like to know if any of the receivers be a good choice and were to buy at online authorrize delears good prices if any good place


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ... so i like to know if any of the receivers be a good choice and were to buy at online authorrize delears good prices if any good place


Well, you can start  here  :bigsmile:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

were another place besides vanns and onecall for receivers tht are realible service and can trust


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> were another place besides vanns and onecall for receivers tht are realible service and can trust


The link I posted before is for Amazon (HTS electronic store is a store front of Amazon :yes

The other option will be to do a search online ...:innocent:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok i check there i dont see anying i like so if can give another site to buy yamaha or denon tht be great need new sub as well


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Get a sub directly from SVSound. You wont get a better sub for the price anywhere.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I`m obvious late to this discussion, however, food for thought, though you probably have already made your purchase. The Onkyo TX-SR805 is a great receiver. I helped to install it in a home theater system, for my friends Pastor. Along with the Pioneer Kuro PHP 50 inch. It works flawlessly, and sells for about $1,000.00

A little less than the $1,400.00 Yamaha 1900.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...nnel_home_theater_receiver_reviewed000949.php


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok i got panny 46pz850 on the way i need to know if pio elite 03 will handle my kef iq5s
or do i need to get a yamahaa 3900 or denon 3808 or marantz 6003 or 7002 or dennon 2902 ci ,or 1900 yamha which will work with those speakers also getting center iq60c kef so i getting ready to buy receiver i need plenty hdmi inputs i like to bi wire my speakers


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

jav299 said:


> ok i got panny 46pz850 on the way i need to know if pio elite 03 will handle my kef iq5s
> or do i need to get a yamahaa 3900 or denon 3808 or marantz 6003 or 7002 or dennon 2902 ci ,or 1900 yamha which will work with those speakers also getting center iq60c kef so i getting ready to buy receiver i need plenty hdmi inputs i like to bi wire my speakers


wOW, YOU REALLY NEED TO NARROW this down some. I think now, you need to hit a dealer, with your cds and dvds under your arm, and audition these units. Once you begin this process, some things will become a little clearer to you.
Then when you know what sounds are good, and what you don`t like, you can start to eliminate other things. inouts, outputs, codecs, etc. etc.

After all, once you take in all we have to say, you are going to be the one living with your decision!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ...i need to know if pio elite 03 will handle my kef iq5s


I'm not sure ...but Are the iQ5 4 or 8 ohms??? ...if they're 4 ohms, you need to be sure the AVR can handle that load :yes:



> i like to bi wire my speakers


This is my opinion (you'll decide the final connection :bigsmile ...there's some discussions about bi-wiring, most people agree that there's no benefit bi-wiring speakers, on the other hand you can bi-amp but to get the full benefits you need to have an active crossover :yes:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

there 8 oms the kef iq5 s


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok i might get denon 3808ci or dennon 2809 ci or marantz 6003 or 7002 or yamaha 3900 or 1900 let me know wht think of my selection


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jav299 said:


> ok i might get denon 3808ci or dennon 2809 ci or marantz 6003 or 7002 or yamaha 3900 or 1900 let me know wht think of my selection


Have you considered Onkyo 876??? ...I read that is the best bang for the buck :yes:


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

no more onkyo had enough of them


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the features that helped me narrow down my choices of receivers when I went through this a couple of months ago was the fact that I wanted the ability to connect an external amp. This may not be a concern for you right now, but with the constant, "I need to upgrade" syndrome that I have, it gave me an avenue to upgrade my system. If you are concerned about pushing your speakers, there's no better way to do that than to add an external amp to the system. 

That should help you narrow down your choices, maybe somewhat. Within my budget, it helped me select the Marantz 5003.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i narrow down to dennon 2809 or 3808 , and pio elite 03 or marantz 6003 , 7002


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

NOW iam at 2809 2309 1900 bl yamaha and 03 for the price i might do 876 0r 806 since iam tight for the money now i have 46pz800u new just bought getting it today if i get receiver i wont be able to get my center i have a ? will 90watts we enough to run my kef iq5 and iq60c or should i get more power or should i get a amp for my 604 onkyo


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

jav299 said:


> NOW iam at 2809 2309 1900 bl yamaha and 03 for the price i might do 876 0r 806 since iam tight for the money now i have 46pz800u new just bought getting it today if i get receiver i wont be able to get my center i have a ? will 90watts we enough to run my kef iq5 and iq60c or should i get more power or should i get a amp for my 604 onkyo


Initially I`ll say 90 is enough. However, there are other considerations. How loud you play your music. But more importantly, the size of your room, rugs, curtains, etc.
Are you planning to do any room correction? Audyssey, Neptune?


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

i live in apartment 989 sqft


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for help i just got a denon 3808 its on the way be here saturday


----------



## jav299 (Sep 23, 2008)

now i got a new elite kuro 111fd unsted of the panny and i got 3808 denon and really happy with it now all i need is new sub and and the kef center iq60c but i guess i have to wait a while to get it now i need to get center but i dont have money for the iq60c so i need to know a better option for a center another polk or klpich or any other brand so let me know thanks iam running iq5 for fronts but i cant afford i q centers


----------

